# Czapek Antarctique



## Watchretriever

Czapek officially unveiled two more dial colors for their Antarctique today. What are your thoughts on not just the two new colors, but the brand and this model as a whole? Pics are from the excellent article on Monochrome that I suggest you check out.


----------



## SISL

Can we all clap for Czapek to have color matched the date wheel? We don't see that very often.

I like the blue one better personally. I also find that the salmon dial is beige / yellow (sand?) rather than salmon.


----------



## 37

jdelage said:


> Can we all clap for Czapek to have color matched the date wheel? We don't see that very often.
> 
> I like the blue one better personally. I also find that the salmon dial is beige / yellow (sand?) rather than salmon.


The early pics of the glacier blue didn't have a matching wheel so this is a welcome improvement for production.

The salmon is one I'd want to see in person before buying/ordering. The blue I feel like I could roll the dice on and be okay.

Question is, '12' or 'II' dial? Curious which is more popular now that the 'II' dial is an option in the PdD.


----------



## ajbutler13

Blue. Always blue, for me. Much more versatile than salmon (or beige, yellow, sand as indicated above).


----------



## Watchretriever

jdelage said:


> Can we all clap for Czapek to have color matched the date wheel? We don't see that very often.
> 
> I like the blue one better personally. I also find that the salmon dial is beige / yellow (sand?) rather than salmon.


Yeah I think that Czapek really does a good job of listening to the requests of their (potential) customers. And I'm with you, I prefer the blue as well.


----------



## redhed18

Some aspects of it are nice, but dislike that date window, and I have serious loathing of wicker or rattan so... thumbs down here.


----------



## gangrel

The article pointed out that there are 2 sets of indices. The pics here are the "claw" indices, with the double claw at 12; the other is a simpler, bar index with Arabic 12.

With the dial texture on these, I really like the claw indices. Not necessarily on a lot of the others, but with the dial textures here, it's quite nice.



ajbutler13 said:


> Blue. Always blue, for me. Much more versatile than salmon (or beige, yellow, sand as indicated above).


I like the blue, a lot; it's not one I've seen that much. I dunno what to call the other color. It's not salmon; the darker color might be, but the lighter one's a yellow. The overall whole is,,,unique. Less versatile? Guess that would depend on your color palette. Granted, navy blue, gray, charcoal, or black have a stranglehold on the suit world, but that just means it's a color for those who prefer to step out from those confines. So it's not less versatile IMO as more narrowly appealing.

And I think here...with this dial texture, with those indices...this isn't a great business-formal watch anyway.


----------



## Dorado0359

The Blue dial is slightly more appealing (popular) than the salmon dial. But the Salmon dial, in my opinion is more neutral in color, making it a better match with any color clothing. I also think the Salmon will become the more rare and collectable of the two.


----------



## Mediocre

C. No wrong answer


----------



## smithj

I like the blue dial a lot. Looked into reserving one though, and delivery is already into 2023.


----------



## Watchretriever

smithj said:


> I like the blue dial a lot. Looked into reserving one though, and delivery is already into 2023.


Interesting, I think at the start of the day, delivery was projected for September 2022, so it would seem they took a fair number of orders today.


----------



## smithj

Watchretriever said:


> Interesting, I think at the start of the day, delivery was projected for September 2022, so it would seem they took a fair number of orders today.


Looks that way. I was contemplating ordering one, but that is a long way out for delivery. Nice that it can be ordered though.


----------



## Watchretriever

smithj said:


> Looks that way. I was contemplating ordering one, but that is a long way out for delivery. Nice that it can be ordered though.


Agreed, it is a long way to wait, but like you said, nice to at least be able to order. One of the direct competitors for the Antarctique is probably the H Moser Streamliner (both independent brands, flagship integrated bracelet sports watches) which, as far as I know, has a 2+ year wait list and isn't even available for order anymore.


----------



## hub6152

Sorry to rain on this but the salmon was sold out long ago. The prototypes were already doing the rounds back in October last year and the salmon is limited to 99 pieces and sold out at Dubai watch week in November! 

It’s a shame that Czapek are heavily marketing this colour right now when surely they know it’s already long gone. However the loss of the CEO following his emergency surgery and being laid up while undergoing a long recuperation time might be affecting their normal running. 

I ordered mine back in October and already it looks like my scheduled April/May delivery time might be delayed. It seems that delivery times for people ordering now are already going to be one year. They can currently only make these at the rate of 1 per day so it’s easy to see that backlogs can quickly build up given the increased interest in the brand.


----------



## gangrel

Demand is often _massively_ exceeding supply on popular watches, unfortunately.


----------



## Watchretriever

gangrel said:


> Demand is often _massively_ exceeding supply on popular watches, unfortunately.


Yes, I thought Czapek might be somewhat of a 'sleeper' or best kept secret that not everyone knew about. Despite that, the Antarctique is already looking at a 1+ year wait on new orders and models on chrono24 are selling for crazy prices.


----------



## Watchowski

I placed an order for the blue one, wait time is about 10 months apparently but then again having the opportunity to call and get a spot is such a refreshing thing in this space and sports watches!

Should go nicely with my Czapek FdC Chrono as well.


----------



## GrouchoM

Watchowski said:


> I placed an order for the blue one, wait time is about 10 months apparently but then again having the opportunity to call and get a spot is such a refreshing thing in this space and sports watches!
> 
> Should go nicely with my Czapek FdC Chrono as well.


Image, please. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

I placed an order too. Arctic blue, red seconds hand tip, black rubber strap in addition to the standard bracelet. My manufacture date is March 6, 2023. I love the way they do it. You know exactly the day they are working on it

Edit: I feel like Cartman in South Park when he wanted to hibernate until Xbox one would be released


----------



## ndrs63

Watchowski said:


> I placed an order for the blue one, wait time is about 10 months apparently but then again having the opportunity to call and get a spot is such a refreshing thing in this space and sports watches!
> 
> Should go nicely with my Czapek FdC Chrono as well.


How long after placing the order did you receive the confirmation email? 5 hours later I still haven’t 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

ndrs63 said:


> How long after placing the order did you receive the confirmation email? 5 hours later I still haven’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What timezone are you? What day is it? Give them a chance!!


----------



## mikemargolis

ndrs63 said:


> How long after placing the order did you receive the confirmation email? 5 hours later I still haven’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mike Margolis here from Czapek Americas. Please email me and I will help figure out what's going on.

info AAAATTTT horologyworks DOOTTTTTTT com


----------



## Watchowski

GrouchoM said:


> Image, please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Quick phone pic











ndrs63 said:


> How long after placing the order did you receive the confirmation email? 5 hours later I still haven’t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I placed my order through an AD, so I didn't get any confirmation as such.


----------



## ndrs63

mikemargolis said:


> Mike Margolis here from Czapek Americas. Please email me and I will help figure out what's going on.
> 
> info AAAATTTT horologyworks DOOTTTTTTT com


Thank you so much, Mike. All set now. Perhaps I am too impatient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikemargolis

ndrs63 said:


> Thank you so much, Mike. All set now. Perhaps I am too impatient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember the orders are processed in Geneva, which is 6 hours later than NY, and 9 hours later than California, and today's Saturday. 

We're trying to keep up!


----------



## Watchretriever

It has been pretty wild watching the production date selector on Czapek's site for Antarctique orders fill up. I think at the start of the public release of the Glacier Blue, orders had November 2022 production dates, but now, just a short time later, mid-April 2023 is the earliest date available. It seems this model is destined to be one of the many sports watches that is nearly impossible to get your hands on. Congratulations to Czapek on the success.


----------



## ndrs63

Watchretriever said:


> It has been pretty wild watching the production date selector on Czapek's site for Antarctique orders fill up. I think at the start of the public release of the Glacier Blue, orders had November 2022 production dates, but now, just a short time later, mid-April 2023 is the earliest date available. It seems this model is destined to be one of the many sports watches that is nearly impossible to get your hands on. Congratulations to Czapek on the success.


If this trend continues they may have to do what Moser did for the Streamliner Centre Second: they stopped taking orders until the catch up. Having 5-year wait lists would be ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops

Cool movement!


----------



## Watchretriever

ndrs63 said:


> If this trend continues they may have to do what Moser did for the Streamliner Centre Second: they stopped taking orders until the catch up. Having 5-year wait lists would be ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, Czapek’s CEO is on record as saying that 2+ year wait lists don’t make much sense for the brand as they are stuck just churning out orders or for the consumer who is stuck waiting an exorbitant amount of time. It would surprise me very much if Czapek doesn’t close down orders once 2023 production dates fill up.


----------



## SISL

I think it's a mistake to close the lists. What is right is to reduce frustration, but closing the lists isn't the way to do it.

What Czapek should do is keep the lists open but not guarantee a specific model or a specific price (those things will change over 2-3 years.) So people would put their name on a list, maybe with a very small deposit to weed out jokers (say $200). When Czapek is getting ready to produce N units of model XYZ, they contact the first N people on the list and tell them: "Are you interested in model XYZ for price $$$, with the following limited options..." People would either (1) accept & get a unit allocated. At this point they would pay the full price or a large deposit. Alternatively, (2) some would choose not to partake and stay on the list for the next batch, keeping their spot in the line. So if they were #10 and that 4 of the 9 people ahead of them subscribed for the model in production, then they would now be at the #5 spot. This is not that hard to manage.


----------



## hub6152

SISL said:


> I think it's a mistake to close the lists. What is right is to reduce frustration, but closing the lists isn't the way to do it.
> 
> What Czapek should do is keep the lists open but not guarantee a specific model or a specific price (those things will change over 2-3 years.) So people would put their name on a list, maybe with a very small deposit to weed out jokers (say $200). When Czapek is getting ready to produce N units of model XYZ, they contact the first N people on the list and tell them: "Are you interested in model XYZ for price $$$, with the following limited options..." People would either (1) accept & get a unit allocated. At this point they would pay the full price or a large deposit. Alternatively, (2) some would choose not to partake and stay on the list for the next batch, keeping their spot in the line. So if they were #10 and that 4 of the 9 people ahead of them subscribed for the model in production, then they would now be at the #5 spot. This is not that hard to manage.


The simpler solution is for people to just accept they can’t always get what they want. Why should Czapek have to bend to customers just because the demand vastly outstrips supply, and that demand only being fuelled by social media!


----------



## SISL

It's to the benefit of Czapek to maintain contact with its customer base, and to not frustrate them.


----------



## hub6152

SISL said:


> It's to the benefit of Czapek to maintain contact with its customer base, and to not frustrate them.


People don’t want to be placed on a non specific list. If I want an Antarctique, and am paying a deposit for that, I want my name on an Antarctique list. Closing a list to new orders is clear and precise. If I really want that watch I will monitor the website to see if that changes. It is not Czapeks fault that the current market means demand is growing at a ridiculous and unsustainable rate. And this is the case with nearly all independent watchmakers at the moment.


----------



## ndrs63

hub6152 said:


> People don’t want to be placed on a non specific list. If I want an Antarctique, and am paying a deposit for that, I want my name on an Antarctique list. Closing a list to new orders is clear and precise. If I really want that watch I will monitor the website to see if that changes. It is not Czapeks fault that the current market means demand is growing at a ridiculous and unsustainable rate. And this is the case with nearly all independent watchmakers at the moment.


This. I know my watch will be manufactured on March 6th, 2023. Couldn’t be more specific. My watch will be built that day by one watchmaker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

SISL said:


> It's to the benefit of Czapek to maintain contact with its customer base, and to not frustrate them.


Someone, somewhere will _always_ be frustrated. There's no one answer that will please everyone. Closing books to catch up is smart as it means they can concentrate on making watches and not sacrificing quality for speed.

Price, quality, speed; pick any two. High price and high quality = low speed.


----------



## zztopops

37 said:


> Someone, somewhere will _always_ be frustrated.


Like these poor fellas 








An Abandoned Cargo Ship Carrying Porsches and VWs Is Burning in the Atlantic


Have a new Porsche on the way? You might be waiting on it a bit longer than anticipated.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------



## 37

zztopops said:


> Like these poor fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Abandoned Cargo Ship Carrying Porsches and VWs Is Burning in the Atlantic
> 
> 
> Have a new Porsche on the way? You might be waiting on it a bit longer than anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.roadandtrack.com


Ouch. Imagine ordering a 911 or 718 in a PTS color and now having to wait to make another from scratch, on top of the current chip shortage backlog debacle.

Makes watches seem easy.


----------



## TightLines612

I'm considering an Antarctique and am having trouble finding more information on the micro adjust. Anyone know what style of system they're using? Also, do the additional straps come on deployants with the same micro adjust?


----------



## hub6152

TightLines612 said:


> I'm considering an Antarctique and am having trouble finding more information on the micro adjust. Anyone know what style of system they're using? Also, do the additional straps come on deployants with the same micro adjust?


Push button adjustment on the bracelet. 










Not sure about the clasp for the strap, but certainly it’s a butterfly type.


----------



## TightLines612

Excellent image and thanks for sharing. Presumably it's adjustable without opening the clasp? Also, does it have a range in between or just two positions?


----------



## hub6152

TightLines612 said:


> Excellent image and thanks for sharing. Presumably it's adjustable without opening the clasp? Also, does it have a range in between or just two positions?


Not my image - it’s taken from the Monochrome article in which they launched their special edition piece. 

Yes the pushbuttons allow the sliding part to move without undoing it (I assume but don’t definitively know). As for a range of positions again I don’t know and Quitos suggest asking Czapek. They are usually good at responding to questions.


----------



## michael8238

I love salmon dials, but I wish this one had more pink tone instead of gold tone.
The glacier blue is beautiful and refreshing.


----------



## hub6152

michael8238 said:


> I love salmon dials, but I wish this one had more pink tone instead of gold tone.
> The glacier blue is beautiful and refreshing.


The 40mm version long sold out anyway so I wouldn’t be too upset! However if you were to order the new 38.5mm version the salmon dial is no longer a limited edition!!


----------



## hub6152

TightLines612 said:


> Excellent image and thanks for sharing. Presumably it's adjustable without opening the clasp? Also, does it have a range in between or just two positions?


Just for added info each side of the clasp has this adjustment feature, not just one side as the photo suggests. I think, from what I’ve read on the TRF thread, there are 3 steps of adjustment so this is actually very useable. 

Another thing is that there are also included odd sizes of extra bracelet links (and some that don’t have the C piece) to give even more flexibility with bracelet sizing. They also include a bespoke pin tool in the box for adjusting the links.


----------



## Watchowski

hub6152 said:


> The 40mm version long sold out anyway so I wouldn’t be too upset! However if you were to order the new 38.5mm version the salmon dial is no longer a limited edition!!


There is a 38mm version? If so, I will change to that for my blue in a heartbeat! Looked at Czapek's website and couldn't find anything.


----------



## hub6152

Watchowski said:


> There is a 38mm version? If so, I will change to that for my blue in a heartbeat! Looked at Czapek's website and couldn't find anything.


There is a 38.5mm version yes, it will be officially announced sometime soon but those in the know can order. Your delivery time will likely be pushed back to 2023 if do you change though. 

This is the 2022 price list, prices are in HK$ as that’s where I am. You’ll see the “Glacier Blue S” that’s the 38.5mm. Ask your AD or contact the Czapek concierge if you ordered direct. All colour options, including the salmon, will be available in this smaller size.


----------



## Watchowski

Thank you! I will reach out to my AD. As someone with smaller wrists, the 38mm would be godsend.

Also a new Rattrapante for 2022? I had a chace to get the 2021 version and didn't take it in the end and regret still, maybe I should ask about this too.


----------



## Watchretriever

Watchowski said:


> Thank you! I will reach out to my AD. As someone with smaller wrists, the 38mm would be godsend.
> 
> Also a new Rattrapante for 2022? I had a chace to get the 2021 version and didn't take it in the end and regret still, maybe I should ask about this too.


The 2022 Rattrapante is fully ordered already through ADs. Apparently there will be a small number left that will go for sale direct through Czapek sometime after the official announcement of the model.


----------



## francorx

Are the waitlists the same for all colors, interested in a black dial. I like the option to do some minor customizing too with the dial, bracelet and hands...
If waitlists are over 2yrs not so sure I would place an order. I need to call my AD and ask.


----------



## hub6152

francorx said:


> Are the waitlists the same for all colors, interested in a black dial. I like the option to do some minor customizing too with the dial, bracelet and hands...
> If waitlists are over 2yrs not so sure I would place an order. I need to call my AD and ask.


Waitlists are less than one year not two. Currently the website says earliest delivery is Dec 2022


----------



## ermir4

hub6152 said:


> Waitlists are less than one year not two. Currently the website says earliest delivery is Dec 2022


Check again, its May 2023 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

ermir4 said:


> Check again, its May 2023 now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez that’s constantly changing so rapidly. When I wrote my post it was Dec 2022!


----------



## hub6152

ermir4 said:


> Check again, its May 2023 now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This just now


----------



## ndrs63

hub6152 said:


> This just now


Yup, May 2023 comes after December’22 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchretriever

The December 2022 date hasn’t been updated on the site. If you go through the process of placing an order, there’s a production date selector which is now full up until May 2023. And watches don’t actually ship until 3 weeks after production date, so it’s looking like late May 2023 for orders through Czapek direct. Not sure if ADs are able to get anything sooner.


----------



## hub6152

Watchretriever said:


> The December 2022 date hasn’t been updated on the site. If you go through the process of placing an order, there’s a production date selector which is now full up until May 2023. And watches don’t actually ship until 3 weeks after production date, so it’s looking like late May 2023 for orders through Czapek direct. Not sure if ADs are able to get anything sooner.


Ah I see, sorry about that - I didn’t order online but through an AD originally so I don’t want to start entering credit card details online just to see a date. They should really update the rest of the site a bit better but I guess maybe with Xavier (the CEO) still being out of action things are perhaps a little less organised?


----------



## Watchretriever

hub6152 said:


> Ah I see, sorry about that - I didn’t order online but through an AD originally so I don’t want to start entering credit card details online just to see a date. They should really update the rest of the site a bit better but I guess maybe with Xavier (the CEO) still being out of action things are perhaps a little less organised?


Yeah I think they are a bit overwhelmed by the success they’re having combined with the Xavier’s absence. By the way, in case you ever feel like checking, you don’t need to enter any credit card info to see production date availability.






Passage de Drake order page – Czapek


ANTARCTIQUE PASSAGE DE DRAKE




czapek.com


----------



## TightLines612

Where has Xavier gone?


----------



## hub6152

TightLines612 said:


> Where has Xavier gone?


Xavier suffered a torn aorta and underwent open heart surgery in mid January. He’s fine, the surgery went well, and he’s been recuperating at his home.


----------



## Gebbeth

A year and a half is such a long time. I'd probably forget I bought a watch. Worse yet, I might end up buying another in between as a consolation, which would make me twice as broke. Damn.


----------



## hub6152

Gebbeth said:


> A year and a half is such a long time. I'd probably forget I bought a watch. Worse yet, I might end up buying another in between as a consolation, which would make me twice as broke. Damn.


Don’t order anything from Kikuchi Nakagawa then! He’s got at least a 7 year waiting list. Or is it 9 years?


----------



## 37

hub6152 said:


> Don’t order anything from Kikuchi Nakagawa then! He’s got at least a 7 year waiting list. Or is it 9 years?


I ordered a German watch with a Nein year wait list and never got it.


----------



## ndrs63

Has anyone gotten a glacier blue in real life yet? Or production has not started yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

ndrs63 said:


> Has anyone gotten a glacier blue in real life yet? Or production has not started yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Production not started with those. My watch is due in April/May and I’m hoping to be one of the first group to get one. Originally ordered mine through an AD back in early October last year. Then I changed my order to the GB so I’m hoping it doesn’t delay production for me.


----------



## hub6152

37 said:


> I ordered a German watch with a Nein year wait list and never got it.


I see what you did there


----------



## ndrs63

hub6152 said:


> Production not started with those. My watch is due in April/May and I’m hoping to be one of the first group to get one. Originally ordered mine through an AD back in early October last year. Then I changed my order to the GB so I’m hoping it doesn’t delay production for me.


Please post pics as soon as you get it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

ndrs63 said:


> Please post pics as soon as you get it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I certainly will


----------



## 37

hub6152 said:


> Production not started with those. My watch is due in April/May and I’m hoping to be one of the first group to get one. Originally ordered mine through an AD back in early October last year. Then I changed my order to the GB so I’m hoping it doesn’t delay production for me.


Did you stick with the 40mm or switch to 38.5mm? I haven't been following the news on the 38.5mm.

Which dial did you go with; 12 or stick?


----------



## hub6152

37 said:


> Did you stick with the 40mm or switch to 38.5mm? I haven't been following the news on the 38.5mm.
> 
> Which dial did you go with; 12 or stick?


Staying with 40.5 - it fits me well (as you can see with this demo piece on my wrist below) so I didn’t see the need to go smaller despite liking smaller watches generally. I chose the red tipped second hand and the 12 as I felt that was more the DNA of Czapek.


----------



## Gebbeth

Honest question. I've pursued a Glashutte Original Seventies Panorama Date Chronograph for awhile, and I can pull the trigger now. I'm gonna be waitlisted, but the local ADs are taking deposits, and I don't expect this to be a Rolex type of wait.

But when I see the Glacier Blue Czapek Antarctique, I am tempted. Given that the Czapek is about $10k more, I'm not quite there in terms of the cash, but it looks like the waitlist will go into next May. I'll have the money by then, assuming I don't blow it on something else in between.

What's your take. Would you get the Glashutte or the Czapek. They are both radically different from each other, both in shape, brand, type and style. Both both are so appealing to me. I'm also not going to lie. If the Czapek brand and the Antarctique become new icons, the collectability angle would be great. Same with the Glashutte, although given past models, I don't necessarily see GO's as being in the same class of potential collectibility.

Thoughts?


----------



## GrouchoM

Does the opinion of we members overrule your heart's passion? Did you ask a forum to help you pick your wife (if unmarried, will you ask in a forum)? If neither enthrall you, wait for something else. If the sensation is mutual, why wait AND spend more? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Gebbeth said:


> Honest question. I've pursued a Glashutte Original Seventies Panorama Date Chronograph for awhile, and I can pull the trigger now. I'm gonna be waitlisted, but the local ADs are taking deposits, and I don't expect this to be a Rolex type of wait.
> 
> But when I see the Glacier Blue Czapek Antarctique, I am tempted. Given that the Czapek is about $10k more, I'm not quite there in terms of the cash, but it looks like the waitlist will go into next May. I'll have the money by then, assuming I don't blow it on something else in between.
> 
> What's your take. Would you get the Glashutte or the Czapek. They are both radically different from each other, both in shape, brand, type and style. Both both are so appealing to me. I'm also not going to lie. If the Czapek brand and the Antarctique become new icons, the collectability angle would be great. Same with the Glashutte, although given past models, I don't necessarily see GO's as being in the same class of potential collectibility.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16457473
> 
> 
> View attachment 16457474


The Glashütte is a big watch compared to the Czapek so that put me off when I tried one a couple of years ago. In terms of collectibility then GO is just another mainstream brand where Czapek is fully independent, and that is the real big difference, and certainly GO will not be in that same class.


----------



## Gebbeth

GrouchoM said:


> Does the opinion of we members overrule your heart's passion? Did you ask a forum to help you pick your wife (if unmarried, will you ask in a forum)? If neither enthrall you, wait for something else. If the sensation is mutual, why wait AND spend more?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Damn. Was just asking for a watch opinion, not marriage counseling.


----------



## Gebbeth

hub6152 said:


> The Glashütte is a big watch compared to the Czapek so that put me off when I tried one a couple of years ago. In terms of collectibility then GO is just another mainstream brand where Czapek is fully independent, and that is the real big difference, and certainly GO will not be in that same class.


Yeah, the 40x40 size in a tonneau/square shape wears large. It's not that thin either. But, it's unqiue in many ways.

The Czapek is the better long term keeper. I guess one strategy would be get the Czapek, and wait for the GO to go on the secondary market to see where the prices go from there used. The current blue dial Seventies is relatively new (new shade from the earlier blue dial version) but not limited. They may show up in the used market in a year or so. The turquoise is limited to 100 worldwide, so little chance I will get that one anyway.


----------



## Rbq

Gebbeth said:


> Yeah, the 40x40 size in a tonneau/square shape wears large. It's not that thin either. But, it's unqiue in many ways.
> 
> The Czapek is the better long term keeper. I guess one strategy would be get the Czapek, and wait for the GO to go on the secondary market to see where the prices go from there used. The current blue dial Seventies is relatively new (new shade from the earlier blue dial version) but not limited. They may show up in the used market in a year or so. The turquoise is limited to 100 worldwide, so little chance I will get that one anyway.


You might be able to get both. You only need to make a deposit on the Czapek, so you’d still have most of your funds for the GO. You can enjoy that while saving up for the Czapek next year. And if it doesn’t work out with the GO, you can sell it to add back to your Czapek fund.


----------



## francorx

The more I read about this watch the more I like it. Just watched a series of youtube vids from Czapek and was very interesting to see the history. I met these guys in NYC at a watch show before the pandemic and was impressed with their watches, I just had no idea who they were at the time. But I really am impressed with the Antarctique. 

I have been trying to secure a AP Royal Oak and highly unlikely to ever get it based on todays market. I may just order this instead even if it takes until May 2023


----------



## ndrs63

Gebbeth said:


> Honest question. I've pursued a Glashutte Original Seventies Panorama Date Chronograph for awhile, and I can pull the trigger now. I'm gonna be waitlisted, but the local ADs are taking deposits, and I don't expect this to be a Rolex type of wait.
> 
> But when I see the Glacier Blue Czapek Antarctique, I am tempted. Given that the Czapek is about $10k more, I'm not quite there in terms of the cash, but it looks like the waitlist will go into next May. I'll have the money by then, assuming I don't blow it on something else in between.
> 
> What's your take. Would you get the Glashutte or the Czapek. They are both radically different from each other, both in shape, brand, type and style. Both both are so appealing to me. I'm also not going to lie. If the Czapek brand and the Antarctique become new icons, the collectability angle would be great. Same with the Glashutte, although given past models, I don't necessarily see GO's as being in the same class of potential collectibility.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16457473
> 
> 
> View attachment 16457474


I also weighed having a GO, but imho the Antarctique is so much more discrete, refined, and truly rare. The GO seventies is too bulky for my taste. I appreciate GO for the daring design but it’s just not for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

francorx said:


> The more I read about this watch the more I like it. Just watched a series of youtube vids from Czapek and was very interesting to see the history. I met these guys in NYC at a watch show before the pandemic and was impressed with their watches, I just had no idea who they were at the time. But I really am impressed with the Antarctique.
> 
> I have been trying to secure a AP Royal Oak and highly unlikely to ever get it based on todays market. I may just order this instead even if it takes until May 2023


Better hurry as soon it will be June (unless you don’t mind waiting)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SISL

Gebbeth said:


> What's your take. Would you get the Glashutte or the Czapek.


One sure thing is that the GO is a lot more polarizing and a lot less versatile than the C. You might get slightly bored with the C, but you'll never come to hate it. Can't say that about the GO. Also, I think the Czapek movement is objectively more attractive.


----------



## Gebbeth

Thanks for the input. I am leaning toward the Czapek. I'm going to pull the trigger on the deposit and see where I land. Hopefully, they are still taking deposits and reservations.


----------



## mikemargolis

Gebbeth said:


> Would you get the Glashutte or the Czapek?
> 
> Thoughts?


Mike Margolis from Czapek Americas here, happy to help in any way possible.


----------



## Gebbeth

I just noticed that the Czapek website states that the down payment is CHF 5,000 and that watches will be completed between 6-9 months. My local AD has the deposit for $1,000, and no mention of possible completion dates.

In addition, the Czapek site doesn't seem to have the choice between the 12 and Double Baton dials.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Gebbeth

mikemargolis said:


> Mike Margolis from Czapek Americas here, happy to help in any way possible.


Hi Mike! Glad you are on WUS!

Love the watch. Can you clarify the differences between the Czapek site deposit amount for the Antarctique and the AD deposits?

Also, are these deposits refundable, or are they locked-in and non-refundable?


----------



## mikemargolis

Gebbeth said:


> the Czapek site doesn't seem to have the choice between the 12 and Double Baton dials.


Either dial is available from us directly or from the retailers


----------



## mikemargolis

Gebbeth said:


> Also, are these deposits refundable, or are they locked-in and non-refundable?


Czapek refunds the deposit fully except CHF/USD100, which covers the bank charges. 

You'd have to talk to the retailer regarding their refund policy. Basically we sell the watch to the retailer, and God Bless America, they can do what they want with it.


----------



## Watchretriever

Gebbeth said:


> I just noticed that the Czapek website states that the down payment is CHF 5,000 and that watches will be completed between 6-9 months. My local AD has the deposit for $1,000, and no mention of possible completion dates.
> 
> In addition, the Czapek site doesn't seem to have the choice between the 12 and Double Baton dials.
> 
> Am I missing something?


If you go to the following link and then press "Reserve Now" at the top, it'll bring you down to a form with the various dial colors/indices/bracelets/strap options. That is also where you will see the calendar of available production dates which is currently filled out to mid May 2023.






Passage de Drake order page – Czapek


ANTARCTIQUE PASSAGE DE DRAKE




czapek.com





Czapek also says the watches ship approximately 3 weeks after the production date so, a mid May 2023 production date should mean getting your watch sometime in early June 2023. It's been pretty interesting watching as the production date calendar fills up. It was just a couple of weeks ago that 2023 was wide open, but given the high demand and limited production capacity, it is filling up very quickly.


----------



## francorx

mikemargolis said:


> Mike Margolis from Czapek Americas here, happy to help in any way possible.


Hi Mike, Glad to see you on this site. Just watched you on a youtube video about Czapek. I watched the entire series of videos that Czapek put up too to learn more about the brand. I have just placed an order yesterday for the Antarctique through one of your ADs. I have been a customer of theirs for years so I went through them. 

I 1st met Czapek at the NYC watch show in Gotham Hall a couple years ago (pre-pandemic). Never knew much about them, but after reading up and a seeing this watch I decided I needed to have one. Looking forward to receiving it, even if its a year away.


----------



## Gebbeth

mikemargolis said:


> Czapek refunds the deposit fully except CHF/USD100, which covers the bank charges.
> 
> You'd have to talk to the retailer regarding their refund policy. Basically we sell the watch to the retailer, and God Bless America, they can do what they want with it.


Hi Mike. Just put my deposit down, directly on the Czapek & Cie site. Mid-May production date 2023.

Can’t wait.


----------



## APPRF

The Glacier Blue double indices red tip satin and brushed bracelet is a sick beautiful watch. The movement is in or over the Nautilus or Royal Oak. Production is late may 2023 now, not bad for a still relatively unknown brand. I foresee a very bright future for Czapek.


----------



## Watchretriever

I'm very excited about the Antarctique and it's an amazing piece, but I do wonder if Czapek will become somewhat of a victim of their own success. Will they have the capacity to expand the rest of their catalogue of watches or will they just struggle to keep up with Antarctique orders? It's ultimately a good dilemma for the brand to have, but a dilemma nonetheless.


----------



## mikemargolis

Watchretriever said:


> Will they have the capacity to expand the rest of their catalogue of watches or will they just struggle to keep up with Antarctique orders?


We had a four hander (H, M, S and power reserve), and then a dual time tourbillion, and then a chronograph, before we ever had the Antarctique. There are new releases in all four families in 2022, not just the Antarctique.

Yes, we are struggling to keep up with demand, but production is increasing, and we will ship probably 2x watches in 2022 than in 2021.

And there are further new movements in development still.


----------



## ndrs63

mikemargolis said:


> We had a four hander (H, M, S and power reserve), and then a dual time tourbillion, and then a chronograph, before we ever had the Antarctique. There are new releases in all four families in 2022, not just the Antarctique.
> 
> Yes, we are struggling to keep up with demand, but production is increasing, and we will ship probably 2x watches in 2022 than in 2021.
> 
> And there are further new movements in development still.


Mike, thanks for the info. Does that mean we might get our Atlantique sooner than anticipated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gebbeth

Would love to see the rattrapante being offered again.

BTW, is there a deadline to change the dial type on the Antarctique if you've put down your deposit? I ordered the Glacier Blue with the 12. But the twin baton dial is growing on me.


----------



## ndrs63

Gebbeth said:


> Would love to see the rattrapante being offered again.
> 
> BTW, is there a deadline to change the dial type on the Antarctique if you've put down your deposit? I ordered the Glacier Blue with the 12. But the twin baton dial is growing on me.


Please don’t quote me on this, but I thought I saw somewhere stating that you can change your options at the time you make the payment in full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37

ndrs63 said:


> Please don’t quote me on this, but I thought I saw somewhere stating that you can change your options at the time you make the payment in full


You're correct. I believe they contact you three weeks* out from target and confirm any last-minute changes.

*Don't quote me on three weeks but that number is sticking in my head.


----------



## Gebbeth

Thanks for the info!


----------



## acebruin

Gebbeth said:


> Would love to see the rattrapante being offered again.
> 
> BTW, is there a deadline to change the dial type on the Antarctique if you've put down your deposit? I ordered the Glacier Blue with the 12. But the twin baton dial is growing on me.


I know it's based on taste and preference, but the double baton looks like claws to me. True you get more dial space with it though.


----------



## Gebbeth

acebruin said:


> I know it's based on taste and preference, but the double baton looks like claws to me. True you get more dial space with it though.


I fluctuate back and forth. This is the problem with too many choices...haha.


----------



## acebruin

Gebbeth said:


> I fluctuate back and forth. This is the problem with too many choices...haha.


Hahahaha, but there are only 2 choices?  Imagine if there are more... Lol


----------



## Watchretriever

I wonder when the first Glacier Blue models will start making it out into the wild. I’m thinking sometime In early summer we start to see them.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Just pre-ordered the blue Glacier version. 

Man, I am excited. I was going for a Moser Pioneer, but, in the end, the lug to lug dimensions, movement, bracelet and overall thickness made me choose the Czapek.

It's going to be a long long wait now...


----------



## Gebbeth

acebruin said:


> Hahahaha, but there are only 2 choices?  Imagine if there are more... Lol


Don't get me started on the band color choices.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

By the way, what model did you guys choose? I got the blue one in this configuration, with an extra blue leather with white stitching strap:


----------



## justcruisin

Glacier Blue, in the same config you show above, but with full brushed bracelet (waffling on this), dark grey rubber as second strap.


----------



## Gebbeth

I ordered the Glacier Blue with the 12. I have it on the brushed and polished bracelet and blue strap. However, I went with full red seconds hand for the pop against the light blue dial.

My only wavering point is the 12 or the double batons at the 12. Still not sure of that one.


----------



## Watchretriever

Gebbeth said:


> I ordered the Glacier Blue with the 12. I have it on the brushed and polished bracelet and blue strap. However, I went with full red seconds hand for the pop against the light blue dial.
> 
> My only wavering point is the 12 or the double batons at the 12. Still not sure of that one.


I agree that was a tough call between the 12 and double indices. I went with the double indices because I like how all of the indices on that model go through the chapter ring to the outer edge of the dial.


----------



## hub6152

Watchretriever said:


> I agree that was a tough call between the 12 and double indices. I went with the double indices because I like how all of the indices on that model go through the chapter ring to the outer edge of the dial.


Interesting observation. I hadn’t noticed that. You also get a lumed marker at 6 which the 12 style doesn’t get. I went with the 12 style as it’s more in keeping with the Czapek DNA but with hindsight maybe I’ll regret worrying about that!! Oh well.


----------



## ndrs63

justcruisin said:


> Glacier Blue, in the same config you show above, but with full brushed bracelet (waffling on this), dark grey rubber as second strap.


Dark grey strap was my second choice. I went with the black one but I’m starting to regret it. I wonder what the dark blue strap would look like with the glacier blue dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

ndrs63 said:


> Dark grey strap was my second choice. I went with the black one but I’m starting to regret it. I wonder what the dark blue strap would look like with the glacier blue dial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with white rubber.


----------



## ndrs63

hub6152 said:


> I went with white rubber.


This one is nice too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

Did everyone see the IG post and get the email? Orders are no longer being taken for any Antarctique models for a year until W&W 2023 and all orders taken so far will run into 2024 for deliveries.


----------



## oldskoolbiker

Congrats to those that got your orders in. Looks like you'll be waiting a while though.


----------



## Rbq

Anybody here from the US who ordered the Fratello LE? Did you guys have to pay import fees?


----------



## ChronoTraveler

hub6152 said:


> Did everyone see the IG post and get the email? Orders are no longer being taken for any Antarctique models for a year until W&W 2023 and all orders taken so far will run into 2024 for deliveries.


I was quite concerned about this so I talked to the AD where I placed the pre-order and they told me this won't affect pre-orders placed before the notice. So, in my case, the expected shipping date is still 15 months.


----------



## ms55

oldskoolbiker said:


> Congrats to those that got your orders in. Looks like you'll be waiting a while though.
> 
> View attachment 16561620


I was on the fence on this but guess the decision had been made. Will see some hands on reviews and maybe try again in 2023 after freeing up some funds.


----------



## francorx

Glad I ordered mine when I did. I ordered it back in February.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq

Finally arrived!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Rbq said:


> Finally arrived!


Congratulations. Looks great


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Rbq said:


> Finally arrived!


Beautiful watch, congratulations! The Fratello edition is quite unique.

What are your impressions? Is the dial more matte or metalic? How deep, complex and well made is the "Stairway to Eternity" pattern? How large does the watch wear?

Feed us, anxious pre-orderers!


----------



## Rbq

It’s definitely one of the most mesmerizing dials I’ve seen. The pattern’s like scales, where each facet alternates between matte and shiny depending on the angle, very dynamic! You can see the subtle “texture” of the surface, but it isn’t “deep” like an engraving or guilloche. It’s quite a clever illusion, giving the dial a sense of depth. The best way I can describe it is it’s similar to a holographic foil stamp.

I’ve been busy so haven’t had a chance to resize the bracelet yet, but it looks like it wears large, at least on the bracelet. I’ll see how it looks on the strap next time. I feel the new 38mm version is a better size for me, but they didn’t have this option last year. The bracelet’s comfortable though, and this is the first time I’ve seen a micro adjust integrated in the design this way.

And that movement! For those who’ve pre-ordered, you guys won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Rglane828

I have definitely been "watching" this watch. It is currently on the short list.


----------



## deuxani

I did some digging and the S and L versions are even more different then I thought.










1. Obviously the L is 40.5mm and the S is 38.5mm.
2. The S has chamfered / beveled edges on the case and bracelet while the L is sharp.
3. When scaling them to the same size the hour markers on the S are a lot taller.
4. The hour and minute hands of the S have indentations on the beginning and end.
5. The second hand has a much smaller arrow on the S.
6. The L has a minute track / chapter ring, which the S doesn’t, hence the taller hour markers on the S.
7. The bezel of the S reaches more to the edges, this is mostly due to the chamfered edges. There is still a tiny sliver of brushing of the case between the edge and the bezel on the S, while the brushing is much more apparent on the L.
8. The crowns are totally different.
9. The crown guards are longer and different on the S.
10. The L has indentations on the case sides, which isn’t possible on the S because the movement fills the case there.










I like that they are more different than at first glance! Maybe you guys can find some more differences.


----------



## hub6152

deuxani said:


> I did some digging and the S and L versions are even more different then I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously the L is 40.5mm and the S is 38.5mm.
> 2. The S has chamfered / beveled edges on the case and bracelet while the L is sharp.
> 3. When scaling them to the same size the hour markers on the S are a lot taller.
> 4. The hour and minute hands of the S have indentations on the beginning and end.
> 5. The second hand has a much smaller arrow on the S.
> 6. The L has a minute track / chapter ring, which the S doesn’t, hence the taller hour markers on the S.
> 7. The bezel of the S reaches more to the edges, this is mostly due to the chamfered edges. There is still a tiny sliver of brushing of the case between the edge and the bezel on the S, while the brushing is much more apparent on the L.
> 8. The crowns are totally different.
> 9. The crown guards are longer and different on the S.
> 10. The L has indentations on the case sides, which isn’t possible on the S because the movement fills the case there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that they are more different than at first glance! Maybe you guys can find some more differences.


I think the case of the 40mm version is actually a two piece where the 38mm is one piece. There is a circular case surrounding the movement that drops into an outer case and is secured by screws going into the bezel from underneath.


----------



## francorx

Very nice comparison write up. I didnt realize there were so many differences until you called them out.


----------



## ndrs63

Darn', now I like the 38.5 so much more! I very much prefer the chamfered edges


----------



## usmc_k9_vet

Does it seem as if they learned a bit from the 41 that they implemented on the 38.5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63

usmc_k9_vet said:


> Does it seem as if they learned a bit from the 41 that they implemented on the 38.5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stared at the S and the L and came to the conclusion that it was a decision based on aesthetics. But this might be a topic for debate for years to come


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hub6152

I was lucky to try on a sample last year and am absolutely sticking with the 40mm size. I personally think the 38mm is a somewhat hastily put together afterthought to simply sell more to a wider audience.


----------



## deuxani

hub6152 said:


> I personally think the 38mm is a somewhat hastily put together afterthought to simply sell more to a wider audience.


As my summary shows, it’s a well thought of refinement of the L version with many changes to the original. In their boutique and at trade shows they’ve been mentioning for a very long time this 38.5mm version was coming. So no, nothing hastily about it, nothing afterthought about it, just a great addition to the line with a more manageable size for many watch lovers. Especially in an age where many are downsizing again and going back to sub 40 watches again.


----------



## hub6152

deuxani said:


> As my summary shows, it’s a well thought of refinement of the L version with many changes to the original. In their boutique and at trade shows they’ve been mentioning for a very long time this 38.5mm version was coming. So no, nothing hastily about it, nothing afterthought about it, just a great addition to the line with a more manageable size for many watch lovers. Especially in an age where many are downsizing again and going back to sub 40 watches again.


I have to disagree. The only real refinement is in the polished bevels on the case and bracelet edges, and I’m surprised that this hasn’t carried over to the L. The rest is simply by virtue of making the diameter smaller rather than being a refinement of design. The case actually loses some of the original design language, and the crown looks a little odd by comparison to the larger one. 

I think there were several aspects of the marketing before Xmas that with hindsight could have been handled a bit better. A good example being the salmon dial which was limited to 99 pieces and already sold out before anyone had a chance to even see the prototype unless you just happened to be at Dubai watch week!


----------



## ChronoTraveler

deuxani said:


> I did some digging and the S and L versions are even more different then I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Obviously the L is 40.5mm and the S is 38.5mm.
> 2. The S has chamfered / beveled edges on the case and bracelet while the L is sharp.
> 3. When scaling them to the same size the hour markers on the S are a lot taller.
> 4. The hour and minute hands of the S have indentations on the beginning and end.
> 5. The second hand has a much smaller arrow on the S.
> 6. The L has a minute track / chapter ring, which the S doesn’t, hence the taller hour markers on the S.
> 7. The bezel of the S reaches more to the edges, this is mostly due to the chamfered edges. There is still a tiny sliver of brushing of the case between the edge and the bezel on the S, while the brushing is much more apparent on the L.
> 8. The crowns are totally different.
> 9. The crown guards are longer and different on the S.
> 10. The L has indentations on the case sides, which isn’t possible on the S because the movement fills the case there.
> 
> I like that they are more different than at first glance! Maybe you guys can find some more differences.


Well spotted!

I like the updates on the S, especially the bracelet angles. I wish they had kept the chapter ring, though, but I understand it would make the dial perhaps too small (I guess, chapter ring aside, the dials on the 40 and 38,5mm versions have the same size).


----------



## deuxani

ChronoTraveler said:


> Well spotted!
> 
> I like the updates on the S, especially the bracelet angles. I wish they had kept the chapter ring, though, but I understand it would make the dial perhaps too small (I guess, chapter ring aside, the dials on the 40 and 38,5mm versions have the same size).


This is a nice size comparison between the two:










Obviously the S looks even smaller due to it being almost on the hand instead of the wrist and being at a different angle, etc. But still nice to see them together.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Czapek posted a new render on their Instagram and apparently there's a small chapter ring, even on the S version:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CcVeZR1M8dX/












I'm glad it does, not having one would make it pretty much impossible to adjust the time out of 5-minute intervals.


----------



## GrouchoM

ChronoTraveler said:


> Czapek posted a new render on their Instagram and apparently there's a small chapter ring, even on the S version:
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CcVeZR1M8dX/
> 
> 
> View attachment 16577118
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it does, not having one would make it pretty much impossible to adjust the time out of 5-minute intervals.


So, you're happy that it has a chapter ring despite it requiring a loupe to see it? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

GrouchoM said:


> So, you're happy that it has a chapter ring despite it requiring a loupe to see it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yup, because at least it's functional. I have a Zenith EP where the seconds subdial only has an index every 5 seconds - I love the watch, but that detail is a bit frustrating.













Back to the Czapek: maybe on the wrist it'll be much more visible? Who knows! Deuxani's photo is a bit distant and has a low resolution.


----------



## deuxani

ChronoTraveler said:


> Back to the Czapek: maybe on the wrist it'll be much more visible? Who knows! Deuxani's photo is a bit distant and has a low resolution.


I’ve found two more real life shots of the S:


















The minute track is well enough visible I would say. It’s subtle.


----------



## blakestarhtown

Watchretriever said:


> Czapek officially unveiled two more dial colors for their Antarctique today. What are your thoughts on not just the two new colors, but the brand and this model as a whole? Pics are from the excellent article on Monochrome that I suggest you check out.
> View attachment 16423483
> 
> View attachment 16423484











You already know how I roll.


----------



## TightLines612

I’d very much like to see a comparison of the dials with the 12 instead of the double baton. If I recall the 38.5mm loses the red indicator at 12 on the 38.5. 

Much of the charm and uniqueness of the case design on the 40.5mm seems to be lost on the 38.5mm. While I had originally planned to order the 38.5mm I think I may change my order to the 40.5mm. I hope to see them add the chamfer to the case and bracelet to the 40.5.


----------



## Watchretriever

It seems as though Czapek has fallen a little bit behind on production due to issues with some of their suppliers. I hope that doesn't lead to big delays for people that have placed orders.


----------



## Gebbeth

Watchretriever said:


> It seems as though Czapek has fallen a little bit behind on production due to issues with some of their suppliers. I hope that doesn't lead to big delays for people that have placed orders.


That would suck if delays are substantial. The money I have allocated to pay off the Antarctique is hard to ignore in terms of other watches that are looking mighty good and are available now. Not saying I would cancel an order, but the opportunity cost is quite vexing.


----------



## Rbq

For those who ordered the new salmon and sky blue models, they’ve got matching rubber straps as well:


----------



## hub6152

Rbq said:


> For those who ordered the new salmon and sky blue models, they’ve got matching rubber straps as well:


Why are we finding this out here and not from Czapek themselves? I ordered the white strap but had I known I would want the light blue. I am rather disappointed with the lack of communication from them to be quite honest, especially since these straps are actually very expensive so I don’t really want to have to buy one!


----------



## Watchretriever

hub6152 said:


> Why are we finding this out here and not from Czapek themselves? I ordered the white strap but had I known I would want the light blue. I am rather disappointed with the lack of communication from them to be quite honest, especially since these straps are actually very expensive so I don’t really want to have to buy one!


When Czapek is close to producing your actual watch, they will reach out to you to confirm all of your choices. Switching strap option would be very easy to do at that time.


----------



## justcruisin

Thank you for sharing the different rubber strap colors. Not sure about the light blue with GB, so far I’m sticking with my Dark Grey…but I have over a year to decide.


----------



## hub6152

Watchretriever said:


> When Czapek is close to producing your actual watch, they will reach out to you to confirm all of your choices. Switching strap option would be very easy to do at that time.


That’s not how it works for me. I ordered mine from an AD back in October last year. So my order isn’t logged at Czapek the same way that direct online orders with manufacturing slots are arranged. My delivery time is supposed to be anytime now but my AD can’t even get a reply to their emails from their contact at Czapek when they enquire about the orders. Apparently the person originally dealing with my AD quit recently so I am beginning to think that they are in a bit of disarray at the moment and delays will be the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Rbq

hub6152 said:


> Why are we finding this out here and not from Czapek themselves? I ordered the white strap but had I known I would want the light blue. I am rather disappointed with the lack of communication from them to be quite honest, especially since these straps are actually very expensive so I don’t really want to have to buy one!


Originally they had the 4 colors available:
Black
Grey
White
Navy

I reached out to ask if they were considering making other colors (I specifically asked for green) and they mentioned these 2 are new.

They also have leather straps in different colors too, but am not interested in those at the moment. Reach out to them, maybe you can still exchange your strap.


----------



## hub6152

Rbq said:


> Originally they had the 4 colors available:
> Black
> Grey
> White
> Navy
> 
> I reached out to ask if they were considering making other colors (I specifically asked for green) and they mentioned these 2 are new.
> 
> They also have leather straps in different colors too, but am not interested in those at the moment. Reach out to them, maybe you can still exchange your strap.


Its not straightforward for me. I have to arrange this through my AD and they are not replying to my AD’s emails. I have also messaged Pierre through WhatsApp and not had any reply at all where he used to reply within 24 hours. So again I suspect they are overwhelmed in all aspects including administration at the moment, especially since they appear to be moving premises.

Not sure if Mike Margolis will read this and can shed any light?


----------



## dbostedo

hub6152 said:


> Not sure if Mike Margolis will read this and can shed any light?


It might help to paige him so he gets a notification... @mikemargolis


----------



## hub6152

dbostedo said:


> It might help to paige him so he gets a notification... @mikemargolis


Thanks.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Stumbled upon these pics and thought other buyers would like to see too:


----------



## thewatchidiot

hub6152 said:


> Its not straightforward for me. I have to arrange this through my AD and they are not replying to my AD’s emails. I have also messaged Pierre through WhatsApp and not had any reply at all where he used to reply within 24 hours. So again I suspect they are overwhelmed in all aspects including administration at the moment, especially since they appear to be moving premises.
> 
> Not sure if Mike Margolis will read this and can shed any light?


I agree there must be a problem at headquarters in responding to emails. I’ve emailed 3 times in the last month and have not had any response either!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaunecrusher

It is really hard to gauge the color from the photographs. They seem to change according to the way light is hitting them, much the same as my current blue Rolex, which can range from a fairly bright blue to almost black in shade.
I have a deposit down, and originally wanted the ice blue, but the salmon has been growing on me, and I ended up deciding to change to that.


----------



## deuxani

Beaunecrusher said:


> It is really hard to gauge the color from the photographs. They seem to change according to the way light is hitting them, much the same as my current blue Rolex, which can range from a fairly bright blue to almost black in shade.
> I have a deposit down, and originally wanted the ice blue, but the salmon has been growing on me, and I ended up deciding to change to that.


The return of the salmon was the reason why I decided to order one. It looks really nice and is something special too. How many watches are there on a bracelet with a salmon dial… not a lot.


----------



## Gebbeth

I love the salmon dial and the additional details like the beveling. However, I like bigger watches, and if they had come out with the salmon dial and case style in a 40-42mm, I'd have bought that one instead of the glacier blue.


----------



## Watchretriever

Unfortunate that Czapek seems to be struggling to keep up with e-mails. When I ordered months ago, it was the personal touch and responsiveness of the brand that drew me to them. It is understandable given the demand for their watches and the rate at which they have grown, but it is unfortunate nonetheless.


----------



## DCWatchCollector

Czapek is killing it, especially with their complicated Antarctiques. Parmigiani too...


----------



## Beaunecrusher

I got an e mail yesterday saying how inundated they had been, and they hoped to get responses out within five business days. I had ordered the blue, but decided to change to salmon if I could. Those photos from Deuxani confirmed my choice, great Job, thanks.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Congrats! Thanks for posting pics of the new straps, asked about Orange a month or so ago 👍


----------



## ricky64

I just contacted an AD to make a deposit on an order for a glacier blue. I had originally been advised that the dealer had an existing order that hadn't been claimed. After further conversation, I'm not completely sure whether my deposit is going toward an pre existing order, or whether they made an exception to add on an order to their current book. Another dealer is quoting delivery of 12-15 months for delivery of existing orders, and per the Czapek website, they are closed to new orders until after W&W next year. The deposit is only 10%, but is non refundable. When I reviewed the documentation around the deposit and order delivery was simply stated as "2023". I like the dealer, and Czapek. However, I'm not such a dedicated watch enthusiast that I really want to be out 18 months, or more. I could see just walking away from the deposit at that time...(if it's been 15 months and no watch)
And here I was just looking for something fun to wear now....
Have to say though, I can't get over how much I love the movement...


----------



## Beaunecrusher

i was lucky enough to be grandfathered in after they lost my initial inquiry. I have been looking for a single watch for some time, and thanks to the enablers on this board who suggested Czapek, I blew through my budget and put my deposit down last week. It looks like a full year before I will see my salmon S Antarctique
I love the idea that I can make a few if minor choices to semi customize the watch; you buy a Rolex or a Patek, you end up with a new Daytona or Calatrava, exactly the same watch as everybody else who buys one.

I asked for a photograph of the watch being made, thinking it was a little weird, and they responded positively. Despite being inundated with calls, the responses were upbeat and helpful. I like this company, and will quite happily wait on the watch.


----------



## ricky64

Yes, another of many life long exercises in delayed gratification. If only I lived next door to someone with a big cellar of Beune wines to help pass the time…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaunecrusher

I think you are saying if I wait long enough I will make old Beaunes. Or given the delay, the wine will keep me on the straight and marrow.


----------



## mikemargolis

hub6152 said:


> Thanks.


@hub6152 Here I am, but can't say I understand your question.

Can you email me at info @@@@@@@@@ horologyworks ..........commmmm ?

Mike Margolis, Czapek Americas


----------



## ricky64

I do enjoy jumping Beunes. Especially other people’s Beunes. Cheaper that way. Sometimes I am a Nuitscrusher. Now, back to horology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky64

Just noted...Czapek home page states that they "hope to honor all of the [existing Antartique] orders by the _end of_ _2024..._


----------



## deuxani

ricky64 said:


> Just noted...Czapek home page states that they "hope to honor all of the [existing Antartique] orders by the _end of_ _2024..._


I’m curious how they are going to handle this. People who ordered directly through Czapek have a manufacturing slot at a certain date. I don’t know if the same is the case when ordering through and AD, but I would assume so too. Are they going just by sales order number ascending, give priority to some, etc?


----------



## hub6152

deuxani said:


> I’m curious how they are going to handle this. People who ordered directly through Czapek have a manufacturing slot at a certain date. I don’t know if the same is the case when ordering through and AD, but I would assume so too. Are they going just by sales order number ascending, give priority to some, etc?


My AD gave me an approximate delivery time that one would assume has come from Czapek at the time I placed my order.


----------



## hub6152

I managed to try on the same configured prototype today as the actual watch I’ve ordered. Definitely made the right choice regarding the size and colour and dial markers.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

^^^ congrats! i love the elongated font '12' at the top too


----------



## ndrs63

hub6152 said:


> I managed to try on the same configured prototype today as the actual watch I’ve ordered. Definitely made the right choice regarding the size and colour and dial markers.


what is your wrist size?


----------



## hub6152

ndrs63 said:


> what is your wrist size?


17cm but quite broad. This is a 40mm AL&S just to show it better.


----------



## ricky64

Has anyone seen the dark blue version? I love the glacier blue, but struggle a bit with it as it is rather "Carolina Blue"...

Rick
(Duke '86, still mourning losing to UNC in the Final Four...)


----------



## wagenx

Thanks for the lume shot, been hoping for one. Have one due for delivery this month, or sometime early summer. FINGERS CROSSED.


----------



## hub6152

wagenx said:


> Thanks for the lume shot, been hoping for one. Have one due for delivery this month, or sometime early summer. FINGERS CROSSED.


When did you place your order?


----------



## wagenx

Early last Fall


----------



## timetexaschris

hub6152 said:


> I managed to try on the same configured prototype today as the actual watch I’ve ordered. Definitely made the right choice regarding the size and colour and dial markers.


I ordered one from an AD back in February. Really looking forward to getting it. Thanks for sharing the wrist shot, makes me feel better about my purchase!


----------



## mikechan88

hub6152 said:


> I managed to try on the same configured prototype today as the actual watch I’ve ordered. Definitely made the right choice regarding the size and colour and dial markers.


sorry, what size is this and also your wrist size?


----------



## dinexus

deuxani said:


> I’m curious how they are going to handle this. People who ordered directly through Czapek have a manufacturing slot at a certain date. I don’t know if the same is the case when ordering through and AD, but I would assume so too. Are they going just by sales order number ascending, give priority to some, etc?


When I ordered my Antarctique through Czapek at the beginning of 2021, I was able to select my manufacture date, but they missed it by nearly six months. I'd be very skeptical at this point as to whether or not they can hit those delivery targets anymore.


----------



## hub6152

dinexus said:


> When I ordered my Antarctique through Czapek at the beginning of 2021, I was able to select my manufacture date, but they missed it by nearly six months. I'd be very skeptical at this point as to whether or not they can hit those delivery targets anymore.


And yet those who ordered the monochrome limited edition are now getting their watches. I’m rather disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Gebbeth

hub6152 said:


> And yet those who ordered the monochrome limited edition are now getting their watches. I’m rather disappointed to say the least.


I'm give them a break. They are a small company that relies on many other vendors and suppliers to provide the components necessary to make the watch. I'm guessing any number of them could be the reason for delays.

As for limited editions getting out earlier, I'm not shocked. Sometimes limited editions are easier to make because you have a known set number of watches you need to make. You can make them and then move on. Whereas in a non-limited release, you get order after order after order, and you need to scale up as necessary. But there is going to be a delay when you try to scale. I think Czapek even mentions they are moving their atelier to a larger facility, and they have stopped taking orders for the Antarctique.

My production date is May 2023, so I have a long wait anyway. I'm not hanging on by a thread from anxiety or anything.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

^^^ exactly, am waiting on a 2023 build... from another brand tho. Agreed, have fun and relax as many brands are working hard. 

Btw even the Monochrome White, which was arranged MANY months in advance, was delayed a bit. 

Worth it imho.


----------



## hub6152

Gebbeth said:


> I'm give them a break. They are a small company that relies on many other vendors and suppliers to provide the components necessary to make the watch. I'm guessing any number of them could be the reason for delays.
> 
> As for limited editions getting out earlier, I'm not shocked. Sometimes limited editions are easier to make because you have a known set number of watches you need to make. You can make them and then move on. Whereas in a non-limited release, you get order after order after order, and you need to scale up as necessary. But there is going to be a delay when you try to scale. I think Czapek even mentions they are moving their atelier to a larger facility, and they have stopped taking orders for the Antarctique.
> 
> My production date is May 2023, so I have a long wait anyway. I'm not hanging on by a thread from anxiety or anything.


I’m fully aware of all this. It’s the total lack of communication and non replies to emails or the WhatsApp chat that’s extremely frustrating, and yet someone from Czapek is regularly taking the time posting on their IG account. It’s not about giving them a break and everything to do with keeping us informed. I don’t mind waiting if I’m told what’s going on. And the fact that the wholesale manager quit might suggest things are not all happy at the atelier.


----------



## Rbq

Here’s that amazing dial again, where the facets are either matte or shiny depending on the light. Notice the trapezoid above the “A” in Czapek, shiny here:










And matte here when held upside down from the light source:


----------



## timetexaschris

Rbq said:


> Here’s that amazing dial again, where the facets are either matte or shiny depending on the light. Notice the trapezoid above the “A” in Czapek, shiny here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And matte here when held upside down from the light source:


Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beaunecrusher

Good news for those who wait.


https://usa.watchpro.com/czapek-sets-production-goal-of-3000-watches-per-year-after-la-chaux-de-fonds-move/


----------



## ricky64

Nice. I'm pleased for the success of Czapek. I think things started so slowly for them, that they weren't expecting the exponential ramp up in demand, and that the combination of dealer orders and online subscription orders (along with the CEO's emergency surgery) created quite a backlog. My understanding is that there are about 2300 outstanding orders, and their capacity will be about 50 to 70 watches a month. This expansion I am guessing will hit its stride in 2-3 years. Thus, those of us with orders in will still be waiting 12 to 30 months, I'm guessing.


----------



## Gebbeth

I have an early 2023 production date. I do not expect to receive the watch any earlier. I hope though that it won't be way later.


----------



## hub6152

Further to my last post I have now had a very detailed response from Czapek by email that clearly explains the difficulties they are facing, but more importantly for me, and others like me, gives an approximate time frame for the orders that were placed via AD’s and not directly through the Czapek website. As far as I’m concerned the situation has been satisfactorily dealt with and I look forward to receiving my watch in due course.


----------



## ndrs63

I got an email myself and I’m sure everyone who ordered the passage du drake did. Long story short: 2022 orders to be fulfilled between 2023 and 2024 due to supply chain issues. I have a production date of March 6,2023 but can safely assume it will take a lot longer (hopefully still 2023).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Yes, also received the email and while the extra wait is what it is, look forward to things getting back to normal in 2023.


----------



## timetexaschris

Received an email from my AD today asking for my selections on the Glacier Blue. He did not have a date when my watch would be ready, but he said they had restructured and their new manufacturing partners are gearing up to increase production to close to 1,000 watches/year. I'm assuming that they are getting close to getting started up if they are getting selections lined up.

I was also able to get an order in very early so I'm guessing mine will be one of the earliest to arrive. I'll keep every one updated if I hear any estimate on a delivery date.


----------



## Gebbeth

The email Czapek sent was a good attempt at communication, but it became more cryptic the more I read it.

I understand the delays due to shortages of the specific parts listed, and I understand that those offered manufacture or delivery of a watch this year may have to wait another, but it didn't specifically state whether watches promised in 2023 will again be delayed, and for how long.

I guess the implication is that 2023 deliveries will get pushed back, but the letter just says that watches promised in 2021 will be delivered sometime in 2022 and that 2022 "orders [will be] delivered between 2023 and 2024". My 2022 order was going to be delivered in 2023 anyway, so has that changed? When will we know?


----------



## ricky64

Has anyone else had curiosity about the business model at this time? Must have been a gut check to pour in additional resources to expand the business at a moment of probable peak overhead costs, while at the same time, seeing some of the factors supporting watch pricing and demand dissipating. 
They have created a great product in the Antartique. They will need to have incredible customer service and some additional design winners to stay in the spotlight. 
In any case, at a minimum, they are going to need to practice overcommunication to maintain momentum.


----------



## hub6152

Don’t expect any communication at the moment as it’s holiday time in Switzerland, and in July they all pretty much shut down for the whole month. 

One thing the email hasn’t actually conveyed is the problems facing the industry as a whole. Absenteeism, mostly through being infected with Covid and having to take time off, is having a very serious effect on everyone in the supply chain. This is largely the reason why the suppliers are having issues meeting orders from Czapek.


----------



## Gebbeth

I think these delays are understandable given that Czapek relies upon a network of suppliers to provide critical components. Although supply chain issues would have affected Czapek anyway had everything been done in-house, I think there is better visibility and over all predicability when you do have everything in-house so that you can monitor the whole process up and down the production chain.

My experience with 3rd party vendors is that they don't always tell you the truth. They're not lying, it's just that they usually have multiple customers to take care of, and no one wants to hear that a supplier is favoring one customer over another or that they are rationing critical materials across many customers. Everyone wants to feel special, so they....hmmm....exaggerate or hedge on promises.

My guess is that high demand, low supply, and reliance on 3rd parties are the cause of the delays, but more importantly, the vagueness in the forward looking delivery schedules.


----------



## hub6152

Gebbeth said:


> I think these delays are understandable given that Czapek relies upon a network of suppliers to provide critical components. Although supply chain issues would have affected Czapek anyway had everything been done in-house, I think there is better visibility and over all predicability when you do have everything in-house so that you can monitor the whole process up and down the production chain.
> 
> My experience with 3rd party vendors is that they don't always tell you the truth. They're not lying, it's just that they usually have multiple customers to take care of, and no one wants to hear that a supplier is favoring one customer over another or that they are rationing critical materials across many customers. Everyone wants to feel special, so they....hmmm....exaggerate or hedge on promises.
> 
> My guess is that high demand, low supply, and reliance on 3rd parties are the cause of the delays, but more importantly, the vagueness in the forward looking delivery schedules.


The thing is that Czapek’s whole business model is purposely based upon having partner companies that supply components and not being an actual manufacture. The costs to set up as a manufacture would be prohibitively high and especially now that the market is cooling off could prove a wise move to remain exactly as they are.


----------



## Gebbeth

hub6152 said:


> The thing is that Czapek’s whole business model is purposely based upon having partner companies that supply components and not being an actual manufacture. The costs to set up as a manufacture would be prohibitively high and especially now that the market is cooling off could prove a wise move to remain exactly as they are.


Not criticizing the model, I get it. Just trying to explain the little bit of vagueness in the forward messaging.

The current "everything in-house" craze has never been the predominant model, and there are disadvantages to this as well.


----------



## mikemargolis

Gebbeth said:


> The current "everything in-house" craze has never been the predominant model, and there are disadvantages to this as well.


I think with some deep investigation, you would find that no watch manufacturer, with the possible exceptions of Rolex and Seiko, are actually 100% in house. I have been inside many small specialty companies in the Valley de Joux and Geneva, and you see parts in progress for so many brands there.

The example I always use is, when you look at a Porsche GT3-RS, the brakes are from Brembo. Why? Is it because Porsche can't engineer and manufacture brakes for that car? No, it's because Brembo are the best, and Porsche is proud to use them. They don't have Brembo change the cover to say "Porsche," do they? No, they are happy to show off Brakes By Brembo in their best cars.

Same with all of Czapek's suppliers. Why do we use Metalem for guilloche, Donze for enamel, LAB for cases, Jean Rousseau for straps, etc....? Certainly partly because we can't (or won't) invest in the machinery and know how to make those parts ourselves, but in a great part because they're the best, they have XXX years of experience and machinery doing that one little niche thing like hands or rubies, and we might as well have the very best.


----------



## ricky64

Good analysis here...
Antartique Review


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Ignore the whole "ItS aN InVeStMeNt" and "NeW nAuTiLuS?" hogwash. Some images of the Small version and a size comparison side by side with the other versions:


----------



## ajw45

mikemargolis said:


> I think with some deep investigation, you would find that no watch manufacturer, with the possible exceptions of Rolex and Seiko, are actually 100% in house. I have been inside many small specialty companies in the Valley de Joux and Geneva, and you see parts in progress for so many brands there.
> 
> The example I always use is, when you look at a Porsche GT3-RS, the brakes are from Brembo. Why? Is it because Porsche can't engineer and manufacture brakes for that car? No, it's because Brembo are the best, and Porsche is proud to use them. They don't have Brembo change the cover to say "Porsche," do they? No, they are happy to show off Brakes By Brembo in their best cars.


Lol, Porsche brakes say Porsche. Once brembo started supplying everything from Subarus to Kias the brembo branding was no longer of value. That's not to say the Porsche doesn't still get brakes from Brembo, but the brembo brand makes more crappy aftermarket brake kits than they do f1 calipers so the the brand is an asset if you're kia, a liability if you're porsche. Same for in house vs supplier sourced, if you're Ming great external suppliers sounds good, if you're FPJ not so much. Your example is still valid though


----------



## Gebbeth

ajw45 said:


> Lol, Porsche brakes say Porsche. Once brembo started supplying everything from Subarus to Kias the brembo branding was no longer of value. That's not to say the Porsche doesn't still get brakes from Brembo, but the brembo brand makes more crappy aftermarket brake kits than they do f1 calipers so the the brand is an asset if you're kia, a liability if you're porsche. Same for in house vs supplier sourced, if you're Ming great external suppliers sounds good, if you're FPJ not so much. Your example is still valid though


True, but it still makes them Brembo brakes. If Porsche puts its name on the brand, then that's per an OEM agreement to rebrand the Brembo brakes as Porsche. Plus you get the privilege of paying 2x the retail price to get the same brakes as the non-Porsche branded brakes. But this is Porsche's business model anyway. It's what makes Porsche an extremely profitable car company. Everything is an option. Everything with the Porsche name is hideously priced.

I think Czapek has gone the other way. If the partner makes outstanding, class leading, components for the watch, why not celebrate them? If they no longer live up to their reputation, there is always the possibility to use a different one that will, or, at that point....if you are 100% sure you can do it better, perhaps invest in making the component in-house.

That's what is often missed in this "all in house" manufacture argument. "All in-house" is not synonymous for "highest quality." Sometimes in-house is really just about control, not quality.


----------



## Benjamin NV

I preferred the dial design of the Terre Adelie though appreciate it's difficult to judge when not viewing in real life. Not sure these colours are preferable to what was already there.


----------



## thewatchidiot

Today’s wear!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

Czapek Monochrome... in B&W


----------



## ajw45

Gebbeth said:


> True, but it still makes them Brembo brakes. If Porsche puts its name on the brand, then that's per an OEM agreement to rebrand the Brembo brakes as Porsche. Plus you get the privilege of paying 2x the retail price to get the same brakes as the non-Porsche branded brakes. But this is Porsche's business model anyway. It's what makes Porsche an extremely profitable car company. Everything is an option. Everything with the Porsche name is hideously priced.
> 
> I think Czapek has gone the other way. If the partner makes outstanding, class leading, components for the watch, why not celebrate them? If they no longer live up to their reputation, there is always the possibility to use a different one that will, or, at that point....if you are 100% sure you can do it better, perhaps invest in making the component in-house.
> 
> That's what is often missed in this "all in house" manufacture argument. "All in-house" is not synonymous for "highest quality." Sometimes in-house is really just about control, not quality.


I agree but I think you're missing the point. Porsche doesn't spec that same brembo brakes as subaru anymore than F1 teams buy the same brakes as Porsche. The reason why it makes sense to brand the calipers as Porsche is to make that distinction that the quality/performance you're getting is because Porsche specced it that way, no matter who made it. Most suppliers that specialize in a thing, movements, dials, whatever, have a range of price points, some cheap stuff, some great stuff, just throwing a vendor's name on something doesn't mean anything if you don't know what was specced, e.g. stamped vs hand guilloched dial. I'm not saying you need to hide the vendors, but what becomes more important is that the brand, Czapek, is trusted by customers to deliver a certain level of quality irrespective of whether the components are made in house or supplied from vendors..... just like Porsche. So, I agree, not just sometimes, all the time in-house or 3rd party it is ALWAYS about control which is separate from quality since really nothing is ever the "highest quality" as there will always be a compromise between cost and quality short of something like a Greubel Forsey.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime




----------



## ChronoTraveler

How's your Italian, folks?

Youtube's Watch Maniac posted a video about the Antarctique with lots of cool info and great shots. He compared the measurements of the 40,5mm and 38,5mm versions:

40,5mm = 44,5mm lug to lug, 11,3mm thick
38,5mm = 42,4mm lug to lug, 10,8mm thick










Here's the full video:


----------



## YFang

When will Czapek start taking new orders of Antarctique?


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

After first taking care of current orders with deposits, then once their suppliers get parts delivered in a timely manner. Looks like Czapek is smartly being cautious, which is great versus just taking more and more orders. Be patient, should be good by Q1 or Q2 2023 is my guess.


----------



## mikemargolis

YFang said:


> When will Czapek start taking new orders of Antarctique?


We are planning on opening the order books again at Watches & Wonders, March 2023

Mike Margolis
Czapek Americas


----------



## ChronoTraveler

mikemargolis said:


> We are planning on opening the order books again at Watches & Wonders, March 2023
> 
> Mike Margolis
> Czapek Americas


How about the orders placed before May this year? Are they still on track?


----------



## mikemargolis

ChronoTraveler said:


> How about the orders placed before May this year? Are they still on track?


We are beset with supplier non deliveries of promised goods. When you are a small company (lets say under 5000 watches a year), the dial guy or the hand guy or the buckle guy delivers to Patek or Omega first, and the little guy waits.

We are certainly delivering watches, but are we meeting every promised date? Not quite yet.

For a more specific answer, please contact your retailer, and have them inquire for you. Or PM me and I can ask...


----------



## felixzeus93

Greetings everyone, i apparently lucked into getting a locked salmon allocation on the regular 40.5 mm size. It may not be for everyone, but it's definitely my favorite dial color they have done so far. Apparently the build is locked in and i can't change anything, but that's fine as it's pretty much the spec i wanted.


----------



## EnjoyYourTime

felixzeus93 said:


> Greetings everyone, i apparently lucked into getting a locked salmon allocation on the regular 40.5 mm size.


Wow, congrats! Yes, they are pretty much all spoken for for years to come. Bravo on getting allocation.


----------



## felixzeus93

EnjoyYourTime said:


> Wow, congrats! Yes, they are pretty much all spoken for for years to come. Bravo on getting allocation.


Thanks 🙏, I'm definitely excited.


----------

